# Another new member



## 08WVGT (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello all my bodybuilding brethren. New guy here. 47 years old, single dad, been working out for 6 months now. Made just enough gains to be fully addicted. Looks like I'm a lifer now...........


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*08WVGT* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------

